# Mi angel



## Estefanía Fabio

Me gustaría saber la traducción de mi angel cuando me dirijo a una persona a quien se lo digo de cariño...

Ti Voglio Bene  

Agradeceré mucho su ayuda


----------



## gatto

Estefanía Fabio said:


> Me gustaría saber la traducción de mi angel cuando me dirijo a una persona a quien se lo digo de cariño...
> 
> Ti Voglio Bene
> 
> Agradeceré mucho su ayuda


 
Ti voglio bene=te quiero

Mi angel=Angelo mio (?? se lo puede decir a su novia, pero no suena muchisimo...)


----------



## Silvia10975

...Pero... si yo a mi novio se lo digo...


----------



## lallitapz

Hola! Yo tambien se lo digo a mi novio, y os pregunto sòlo para ver si es el que no me corrige o si està bien dicho asì.. "mi angel" o màs bien "angelito (mio)"!


----------



## Schenker

Se pueden usar ambas expresiones.

Tengo una duda. ¿"Ti voglio bene" equivale al "te quiero" en todo sentido?. Me explico, el "te quiero" es menos que el "te amo" y se puede usar con un poco más de libertad (el te amo está mas _reservado_ a personas muy especiales), no se si me entienden, ¿con el "ti voglio bene" pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Silvia10975

È esattamente come dici tu: "ti voglio bene" si può usare con più libertà, è più leggero del "ti amo", che di solito si riserva al compagno/a, un figlio o un genitore (anche se, personalmente, in maniera diretta, lo dico solo al mio compagno). Chiesi a suo tempo se esisteva la stessa differenza tra il "te quiero" e "te amo" in spagnolo e mi fu confermato che era la stessa.
Ciao!
Silvia.


----------



## Schenker

s10975 said:


> È esattamente come dici tu: "ti voglio bene" si può usare con più libertà, è più leggero del "ti amo", che di solito si riserva al compagno/a, un figlio o un genitore (anche se, personalmente, in maniera diretta, lo dico solo al mio compagno). Chiesi a suo tempo se esisteva la stessa differenza tra il "te quiero" e "te amo" in spagnolo e mi fu confermato che era la stessa.
> Ciao!
> Silvia.


 
Ok, gracias por la respuesta Silvia.
Saludos


----------



## Estefanía Fabio

Muchas gracias, por su información y tiempoo...
Estefanía


----------



## lallitapz

me planteé la misma duda: _te quiero te amo_?
cuando se lo pregunté a una amiga mia boliviana, me dijo que te quiero era la traduccion del italiano ti voglio bene, mientras que te amo de ti amo.
cuando se lo pregunté a una profesora mia espanhola me contestò que "te amo" casi no se dice, que suena anacronistico y que se escucha solo en las pelis en blanco y negro del los tiempos mas lejanos.
por su parte, "te quiero" es polivalente y su significado depende de las personas, de las circumstancias y del tono, que es un poco lo que pasa con el inglés "i love you"..


----------



## Estefanía Fabio

Muchas gracias, ahora me quedo mas claro....


----------



## Schenker

Discrepo totalmente de tu profesora lallita, el "te amo" se usa frecuentemente entre parejas y entre familiares cercanos.


----------



## yellowsky

Estoy de acuerdo con lallitapz, ese es exactamene el uso en España.
En Sudamércia, por contra, sí se usa  bastante 'te amo'.
En España, ni las parejas se dicen 'te amo', sino 'te quiero' (yo solo uso 'te quiero' con mi pareja, y él me dice lo mismo)


----------



## Silvia10975

...Entonces, si tu novio/novia es de España, mejor si le dices "te quiero" como sentimento más fuerte, si es del Centro-Sur America mejor "te amo" y, finalmente, si es italiano "ti amo"...
Personalmente, ya que soy italiana, me gusta poder distinguir un poco expresando mis sentimientos. Pero, claro está, es solo una costumbre 
Silvia.


----------



## Schenker

s10975 said:


> ...Entonces, si tu novio/novia es de España, mejor si le dices "te quiero" como sentimento más fuerte, si es del Centro-Sur America mejor "te amo" y, finalmente, si es italiano "ti amo"...
> Personalmente, ya que soy italiana, me gusta poder distinguir un poco expresando mis sentimientos. Pero, claro está, es solo una costumbre
> Silvia.


 
Claro. Aquí hay una distinción fuerte entre los dos términos. Si estás realmente enamorado de alguien le dices "te amo" y si estás con ella pero no la amas y solo le tienes cariño y afecto le dices "te quiero". Es un gran tema esa diferencia por estos lares ("¿me _quieres_ o me _amas_?", si entiendes a lo que me refiero)

Saludos.


----------

